# What the...



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Two Coptic Christian children Nabil Nagy Rizk, 10, and Mina Nady Farag, 9, were arrested, Tuesday, for insulting religion in the Upper Egyptian governorate Beni Suef, after the imam of their local mosque filed a complaint against them.
By order of the prosecution the two boys are now being kept in the Beni Suef juvenile detention pending further investigation on Sunday.

The village Iman Ibrahim Mohamed Ali accused them of tearing up papers, which included pages of Quranic verse.

According to Ahram Online reporter in the area, Ali initially took the children to the church and requested that the priest punish them.

Unsatisfied with the church's decision not to castigate the two boys, Ali, together with three other villagers, turned to the courts. 

Nabil's father Nagy Rizk defended the action of the boys in a public statement, explaining that they are illiterate and therefore did not know the content of the papers which they found in a small white bag, as they were playing near a pile of rubbish in the street.

The events in Beni Suef come after a wave of arrests on religious grounds across Egypt. 

Earlier this month in Sohag, a Copt schoolteacher Bishoy Kamel was sentenced to six years in prison for posting cartoons deemed defamatory to Islam and Prophet Mohammed on social-networking site Facebook, as well as for insulting President Mohamed Morsi and his family. 

This followed the arrest of 25-year-old Albert Saber on 13 September, who was charged with insulting religion for allegedly posting the controversial anti-Islam short film, Innocence of Muslims, also on his Facebook page. Saber, who was referred to Marg Misdemeanor Court, is still in detention pending investigation.

Two Coptic children arrested in Egypt for 'insulting Islam' - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Carefour in Maadi is playing Christmas songs today.. they better be careful of the converting laws,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you read about the young downs syndrome girl in India? Turns out the Iman set her up because he wanted Christians out of the area.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did you read about the young downs syndrome girl in India? Turns out the Iman set her up because he wanted Christians out of the area.


I thought that was in Pakistan?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I thought that was in Pakistan?




Might well have been...


----------

